# The School for Good and Evil 1 & 2



## Addison (Apr 17, 2014)

This is a book everyone should read. It's epic, hilarious, adventurous.....all around a FANTASTIC story. 

"The School for Good and Evil" by Soman Chainani is one of the best fantasy books I've read since Harry Potter. Focusing on best friends Sophie and Agatha it follows both girls as their kidnapped to the world of fairy tales and go through grueling classes at the same schools that churned out Snow White, the Ice Queen, Rumpelstiltskin, King Arthur and the like. Testing their personal demons and their friendship the story keeps you guessing and reading until the end. 

Now the sequel is out! YES! "The School for Good and Evil: A World Without Princes" takes place almost a year after the first events. The girls are pulled back to the fairy tale world and find everything in chaos. A battle of magic and romance. Facing unseen enemies and new threats, will their friendship survive this battle after they're torn apart?

I ordered my copy last night and marked the delivery date on the calendar.


----------



## LeoWolfish (Apr 17, 2014)

I loved the first book. Can not wait till the second one. Now the question remains what can and can we not discuss about possibly theories with out going into too many spoilers? Since it is a trilogy after all. Because there is one I want to put by you which I had after I finished reading the first book and found out it was a trilogy. And it also has to do with what is on the covers of the first two books. But sadly I can not say what it is without giving the ending of the first book away. 

That a side Agatha was by far my favorite character of the main two. Followed by Hort. I wonder if he and all of the other characters from the first book will make a return in the second since it is a year later? I am guessing yes since they are supposed to be there for 3 years but then you never know.


----------



## Addison (Apr 17, 2014)

I think because, to my knowledge, Soman did his graduate thesis on fairy tales, each book of the trilogy will focus on one of the three characters in a fairy tale. I learned of this myself in an anthropology class, he based his lecture on an old Mickey Mouse re-make of Jack and the Beanstalk. 

Apparently there's three archetypical characters in a fairy tale, each representing different aspect; brawn, brain and emotions. In the cartoon's case Mickey was the brains, Goofy was the brawn, and Donald was the emotions. 

So I think the first book was emotions. It was definitely focused on Agatha and Sophie dealing with where they were, what the setting told them they were and their emotions changing for each other and everyone else. So the second could either be brawn or brain. So the second will either focus on intelligence or cleverness or the like, using their brains to outwit the antagonist, or their brawn as a collective force (army and such) to fight. 

The front covers? I'm looking at the beautiful cover of the first book right now and the second on a separate window. The second one has brighter colors and the bridge is broken. So maybe the third cover will have even brighter colors and something else will bridge the gap between the schools. Who knows. Fun to think about it.


----------



## LeoWolfish (Apr 18, 2014)

Addison said:


> I think because, to my knowledge, Soman did his graduate thesis on fairy tales, each book of the trilogy will focus on one of the three characters in a fairy tale. I learned of this myself in an anthropology class, he based his lecture on an old Mickey Mouse re-make of Jack and the Beanstalk.
> 
> Apparently there's three archetypical characters in a fairy tale, each representing different aspect; brawn, brain and emotions. In the cartoon's case Mickey was the brains, Goofy was the brawn, and Donald was the emotions.
> 
> ...



Well that is interesting and would be cool though I hope the last book is the brain one. If that is the case. As for the covers while that is cool I had something else in mind. How should I put this. The School master turned into something at the end of the book, as did his twin. Now look at both covers again, look where the things have moved in relation to Agatha and Sophie on the second cover. I suspect they will remain that way on the third and final one as well. The school master did once say he had a certain bond with a certain person that you could say is similar to Agatha and Sophie after all. And that is my best vague attempt to explain it without trying to spoil too much . 

Also going by the title of the second book, assuming the second one is brawn you don't suppose it will be boys versus girls do you?


----------



## Addison (Apr 18, 2014)

Sounds like it. If it is, it'll be interesting. Or maybe, between the boy vs girl, there's some struggles within the boy and girl camps. I mean come on then the princesses will be sharing a camp with the witches. And the princes will be sharing with the warlocks. I doubt that will be easy. 

Personally, the girls will win!  ....wait, didn't the synopsis say Agatha and Sophie will be separated in this battle? One in each camp or something?....I'm with Agatha. 

Or maybe, as even battles have dimensions, one camp will win certain parts and the other camp will win the others. 

It's fun to theorize about this. I'm still waiting for my copy of book 2! The mail's too slow.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Apr 18, 2014)

Based on the recommendation above, I bought this one and am reading it now.  Not bad so far...


----------



## Addison (Apr 18, 2014)

Enjoy! I did, a lot.


----------

